# Charlie 1/24/2018



## Kalabin (Jan 24, 2018)

As some of you have read on the senior forum we recently lost our Golden Boy "Charlie Bear". 

Charlie was with us shortly after we got married, until his very sudden passing. This guy spent his entire life camping in Alaska, swimming in lakes and sleeping in our bed. He was the kind of dog that understood humans and was always there when you needed him. My only wish was that we had some sort of heads up and could have given him a proper send off before leaving this world. However I try and take comfort in knowing that his very brief fight with cancer meant that he suffered very briefly in the end. He was loved without question by our family and will always have a place in our hearts. 

Charlie you will be forever missed and never forgotten, until we meet again.

RIP 5/12/2009 - 1/24/2018


----------



## Kalabin (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is a couple pictures of Charlie.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Kalabin said:


> As some of you have read on the senior forum we recently lost our Golden Boy "Charlie Bear".
> 
> Charlie was with us shortly after we got married, until his very sudden passing. This guy spent his entire life camping in Alaska, swimming in lakes and sleeping in our bed. He was the kind of dog that understood humans and was always there when you needed him. My only wish was that we had some sort of heads up and could have given him a proper send off before leaving this world. However I try and take comfort in knowing that his very brief fight with cancer meant that he suffered very briefly in the end. He was loved without question by our family and will always have a place in our hearts.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your loss. It's never easy loosing a pet. Ours was planned on with my last dog, and part of me thinks it may have been a bit worse, because he had a prolonged illness... and we had to determine as a family with the guidance of our vet when it was time to go. It was a bit of a relief knowing he would no longer be suffering, but the heart still hasn't healed completely. 

Run Free Charlie!


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

RIP sweet boy, what a beautiful life he had


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Charlie Bear, he was beautiful. 
Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie Bear. I hope your beautiful memories of him will help heal your heart. He was very handsome.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a handsome boy! I am so sorry for your loss. So many of us understand how hard it is to let them go. My first Golden heart dog was named Honeybear and all other dogs have Bear as a middle name in her honor. I hope you find comfort in knowing what a great life you gave him.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like you gave your Charlie an incredible life. Camping and swimming in Alaska gave him tons of tail wags for sure. Many here have shared loosing a Golden and know how you feel. Rest assured knowing you gave Charlie an awesome life and he loved you for all you did for him. I hope sharing his story here and time help you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Charlie.

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Charlie was a beautiful boy and sounds like he had a beautiful life. Rest In Peace sweet Charlie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was a beautiful boy and it sounds like he had a wonderful life. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



Kalabin said:


> As some of you have read on the senior forum we recently lost our Golden Boy "Charlie Bear".
> 
> Charlie was with us shortly after we got married, until his very sudden passing. This guy spent his entire life camping in Alaska, swimming in lakes and sleeping in our bed. He was the kind of dog that understood humans and was always there when you needed him. My only wish was that we had some sort of heads up and could have given him a proper send off before leaving this world. However I try and take comfort in knowing that his very brief fight with cancer meant that he suffered very briefly in the end. He was loved without question by our family and will always have a place in our hearts.
> 
> ...


I am So Very Sorry to read about Charlie Bear and from what you wrote he had a wonderful life with you and you loved one another very much. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of Charlie at the bridge. Your pictures are beautiful!
I've added Charlie Bear to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------

